# Water?



## pizzuti (Jul 20, 2007)

I see a lot of advice here about how to give mantids water, but I've been raising mantids for a long time and have never, ever, ever gotten them to accept water. In fact, when I give them really juicy insects like caterpillars, they leak the excess water out of their backsides or their mouths. The air is extremely dry here, so I know they aren't getting moisture from condensation or anything like that; in my experience, the amount of water in the bodies of the moths and grasshoppers they eat is plenty to keep them healthy.

The only species I've worked with is _M. religiosa_, which is the only kind I've seen in the wild in the Denver area, so I'm wondering if it is a species-specific thing. I'd like to know if Chinese mantises are any different in their drinking habits, so I won't be caught off-guard if I start working with those types.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2007)

Only time I see my mantids actually drink water is when they have been kept too dry. That's how I know they need to be misted more. The normally don't drink the water.


----------



## pizzuti (Jul 20, 2007)

That's what I thought; although I've never misted a praying mantis either. I figure if they live in the wild here, the air outside is probably drier than the air in the house anyway.


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

If they are very thirsty, then they will 'suck' on your hands sometimes.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 20, 2007)

I just spray water right on them every other day.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2007)

Even though it is dry where you are at, almost every place has morning dew that falls. There is condensation in the air also, say like the area is so hot and night falls and the air is cooler, you will find a fog which is moisture. The mantis will suck water/moisture off of them selves and anything else that has it on it.


----------

